# Interstate batteries for stryker stretchers



## DanSp (Jan 18, 2018)

I am looking to see if others are using the Interstate battery in replacement for the stryker battery. I have not started to use them as of yet. A vendor has said they have had issues with the circuit boards failing. Anybody??


----------



## NPO (Jan 18, 2018)

DanSp said:


> I am looking to see if others are using the Interstate battery in replacement for the stryker battery. I have not started to use them as of yet. A vendor has said they have had issues with the circuit boards failing. Anybody??


Any battery that fits a DeWalt drill should fit.

Your warranty may vary.


----------



## DanSp (Jan 18, 2018)

Have you seen any issues with the circuit boards failing or having issues due to the voltage from the battery


----------



## NPO (Jan 18, 2018)

DanSp said:


> Have you seen any issues with the circuit boards failing or having issues due to the voltage from the battery


I've never been anywhere that used anything but the Stryker batteries. I have just HEARD of places that did.


----------

